# 3M Perfect-It Show Car Paste Wax 39526



## E46M3 (Jul 8, 2009)

Has anyone had any experience with this wax? I've come accross some and am interested to know what peoples opinions of it are and how it would compare to something like Megs #16.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Good wax, easy to apply and remove and lasts reasonably well - but durability of #16 has been better for me... Still, the 3M is a good value wax (huge tin, same as the #16 one) thats easy to use and it smells nice too


----------



## E46M3 (Jul 8, 2009)

Dave KG said:


> Good wax, easy to apply and remove and lasts reasonably well - but durability of #16 has been better for me... Still, the 3M is a good value wax (huge tin, same as the #16 one) thats easy to use and it smells nice too


Thanks for the info. Is it normal for the 3M wax to feel pretty hard? Not sure if mine is normal or has dried out a bit... it seems considerably harder than #16


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

E46M3 said:


> Thanks for the info. Is it normal for the 3M wax to feel pretty hard? Not sure if mine is normal or has dried out a bit... it seems considerably harder than #16


I have some too, it is a great product and lives up to the blurb, leaves a nice finish as for hard in the tin, that is how it is supposed to be, damp the applicator and you will find it adapts easily enough onto the paintwork :thumb:

Water beading is great from this product too


----------



## Jorge (Oct 12, 2009)

Hello Avanti,

You have a sirocco?

I work at the factory who made your car (VW Autoeuropa - Portugal)

By the way nice bending :thumb:


----------



## Orca (Apr 16, 2007)

... any suggestions on where I could get a tin from?


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

Do motorgeek not sell this?

http://www.motorgeek.co.uk/perfectit-show-paste-p-184.html


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

It´s a great wax. Good shine and the water beading is awsome. I bought my on ebay very cheap and the tin will last for a very long time.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Jorge said:


> Hello Avanti,
> 
> You have a sirocco?
> 
> ...


It's my Brother's car, but I bought the wax especially to apply to this vehicle,










it is very very good and excellent value for money (even though I could have got it cheaper still) , I have not been to North Portugal, only the Algarve 2 or 3 times :thumb:


----------



## Jorge (Oct 12, 2009)

It´s a nice car (it´s made in Portugal...) if you have any questions about the car (or problems) please let me now :thumb:, and if you visit Portugal again give me a call .


----------



## Jorge (Oct 12, 2009)

Sorry...it looks gorgeous!


----------



## Orca (Apr 16, 2007)

I have ordered a tin ... can't wait. If Avanti likes it, I reckon I will - we seem to have a similar appreciation of a good number of products :thumb:

I have just finished the winter prep on my black car, using Collinite 915 and had intended to go with Finish Kare 1000P on my white car, but I'll try this one out and see how it fairs in foul weather. Mind you, we're having a gorgeous autumn so far ...


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Orca said:


> I have ordered a tin ... can't wait. If Avanti likes it, I reckon I will - we seem to have a similar appreciation of a good number of products :thumb:
> 
> I have just finished the winter prep on my black car, using Collinite 915 and had intended to go with Finish Kare 1000P on my white car, but I'll try this one out and see how it fairs in foul weather. Mind you, we're having a gorgeous autumn so far ...


It will be interesting to learn your findings, I note DaveKG has this product in his armoury too.


----------

